# Male Poodle Behavior



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Being 11 months old he is still very much and puppy and will be until he is about 2 years old so most behavioral changes won't pop up until then or after. 

Do you plan on showing him?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

He Is Akc Reg But I Personally Don't Believe He Is Show Quality. He Back's Up To Some Sisco's Stuff And Yes He Has Qualities I Like. In The Future If I Have A Really Nice Bitch He May Be A Possibilty. 

The Reason I Asked About The Behavior Issue Now Is Because Any Male Dog I Have Ever Owned Has Began Showing Behavior Changes Between 6-8 Months Of Age. Of Course I Know That If He Is Around A In Season Bitch The Instincts Will Kick In But As For Everyday Stuff He Does Nothing. 

Not To Mention He Dropped At About Six Months And Has Been Lifting His Leg For A Few Months Now. I Figured By Now He Would Display Some Male Behaviors. He Lives With 2 Female Dogs (spayed) But Still. Well I Guess Im Just Lucky For Now And Time Will Tell.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

If he is not show worthy then I would have him neutered 

What exactly are you calling "male behaviors"?


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Moose didn't lift his leg tell ~1yr, and then he started and wouldn't stop.. doing it 1000x a day, also started playing rougher, dominating smaller dogs, and chasing things. It was like it hit him with a ton of bricks one day. He's ~15 months now.

Needless to say he got neutered 2 weeks ago.

-Todd


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I just refer to male behavior as; nose in the females back end constantly, mounting my girls constantly (which are spayed), licking up my females urine etc. Just that kind of stuff. 

My husband recently had 4 1/2 months old Amstaff at our house for a few weeks and he would not lay off my girls. (2 yr old Rat Terrier and 8 yr old Pit) It was just so annoying to watch and constantly correct it. Ecspecially because my Standard Poodle doesn't do that. Of course a few times when he was about 7 months he did that occasionally but me telling him no and redirecting his attention seemed to releave it. Now he acts like a nuetered dog. 

That's why I thought I would ask what everyone else's experience with male Standard Poodles was like. Ive owned terriers my whole life and never a Poodle until now. (which I love)


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Ive debated about having him neutered. But even though I may not take him to show doesn't mean he wouldn't be good enough for a breeding program. (if health tests pass) I don't mind losing to a dog that is better to mine but I wont go out with a dog that Im not thrilled about conformationally. Ive been there and done that in the beginning with my Amstaffs. The only breeding we ever did in 7 yrs was to the #1 AKC Amstaff in the country, (which still is) It ended up not taking, well kind of. She had 1 still born and the other pup died one day later. The worse experience ever and we have not went there again since. Im very picky about my dogs and if we persue showing Poodles/ breeding (eventually) they would only bred to something that make's good conformation sence and has a wonderful temperment. 

Thank you very much for being concerned about my boy being not being neutered. Im 100% against having puppies to just have puppies. There are way to many dogs in shelter's being uthenized because of irresponsible people.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

They won't necessarily start lifting their leg ever, not all dogs do. Mine is only 8 months but not doing it. He is getting a little humpy (the lady who watches him when I'm out of town tells me this).

It usually happens after their balls drop but I don't think they'll automatically start doing it unless they see another dog doing it.


----------



## Jehn (Apr 21, 2008)

Bauer was neutered in March, he was a little over a year old. He never showed any big signs of your typical male dog, except for a little bit of humping when he was a pup. He lifts his leg on occasion but usually just squats. My mom's dog, another male from the same litter is totally different... he humps the air when he so much as sees another dog... male or female. He is aggressive and fights my dog for dominance every time they meet. Personally I think he should be neutered but my parents are not sure if they want to stud him out or not yet. 

On the other hand, Bauer barks and barks... His brother is quiet and laid-back. I thought neutering Bauer would help but he still goes on and on. Since we live in the city and our neighbors are close, we have to keep a bark collar on him when he's outside.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

How funny that is that two brother's from the same litter are so different. Im definatly not against nuetering but he has been behaving so well that it doesn't really cross my mind. Thanks for the info about your and your mom's dog. Eli is my first Standard and I haven't been around many others so the breed info is great.


----------



## PoodlesAreSoSmart (Aug 22, 2008)

I have read neutering protects against Prostate Cancer.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

It actually only prevents infections and certain complications with the prostate which will enlarge if the animal isn't neutered. Its mostly a common myth/misunderstanding. Purdue did a study on this.

It does, obviously, prevent testicular cancer since the testes are removed. If you cut the dogs foot off, you'd also remove the chances of getting cancer on that foot =P The thing is, that if your dog DOES develop testicular cancer, they respond well to being neutered at that point.

There are positive and negative health effects to neutering a male dog. This is a good read: http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf


----------



## PoodlesAreSoSmart (Aug 22, 2008)

This was very interesting and gives pause for thought.My Mini Poodle,interesting enough,loves to eat,though I don't give him anything but his food and a few nutritious snacks,yet he does have a weight problem.
Could this be due to his neutering? I wonder.
Thanks-you for your response.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Owners of fixed animals have to be a little more careful with how they feed and exercise since their animals will burn a few less calories, but it is ultimately up to the owner what shape their animal is in.

Obesity in animals can cause a bunch of other problems as well so you should talk to your vet about the best way to slim him down. You might want to cut down on the snacks or reduce his portions. Lots of people feed their pet way too many treats without taking into account the calories being given in them.


----------



## PoodlesAreSoSmart (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes,you are right.My little guy is awaiting surgery soon.So I am sure he will put on more weight.

I have just recently put him on a low fat diet,he is 7yrs old,so between that and walking more when he is able.I hope to trim him down.I want him for many more years.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Cool, I hope the surgery goes well!!

My poodle is helping me get into shape right now, lol.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

I hope it goes well too.

Best of luck.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Now I don't totally agree with the link Kela posted because in saying that male dogs should not be neutered unless Vet advised is naive. While I agree it should be on a dog by dog bases with taking the overpopulation out of the equation its been reported that 85-90% of hit by car are unaltered male dogs. They will seek out a female in heat if they smell one near by, there is increased aggression and territorial behaviors, marking and same sex fighting.

Sure there are risks but I have witnessed more then 500 spay and neutered being involed with low cost clinics and having only ever owned altered animals I have not had one with any one of those illness they listed. 

Its one thing if an owner is well educated and will take the necessary precautions to own an unaltered animal but lets face it the majority of pet owners can not or will not.

This statement here threw up a hug red flag for me.



> In a breed health survey study of Airedales, spay/neuter dogs were significantly more likely to suffer hip
> dysplasia as well as “any musculoskeletal disorder”, compared to intact dogs52, however possible
> confounding factors were not controlled for, such as the possibility that some dogs might have been
> spayed/neutered because they had hip dysplasia or other musculoskeletal disorders.
> ...


Hip dysplasia is hereditary and rarely seen in mixed breed. Luxating patellas can be seen in purebred and mixed dogs but it asinine to suggest that the spaying and neutering increased it. So enter in the fact that they do not say weather these purebreds came from breeders who did heath checks or they were from puppymills or what have you.

Anyway from where I sit spaying and neutering benefits _far_ out weight the risks. But I'm not a vet and I just have personally experiences to go by.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, that's what it means by "confounding factors" is that the evidence doesn't mean that neutering is linked to hip displaysia. While there were more hip issues in dogs that were neutered, there were too many other factors that were involved making it impossible to determine a link or not. The whole thing was just written without taking into account things like poor owners, puppymills, overpopulation, or anything else, just from a scientific standpoint.

There are myths in the dog world that are bad for dogs and good for dogs. Most people believe that neutering will create a healthier dog. While the result of more people neutering based on this belief is positive, it isn't necessarily a true statement.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Well then it was a moot point and should not have been added to the "findings" when you look at something like spaying and neutering it hard to take out the poor owners, puppymills, overpopulation, factors because they play a HUGE part in the "good" and "bad" reason. There are scientific reasons for everything and this topic is not black and white.

Anyway we're getting a bit off topic


----------



## 2poos4me (Aug 30, 2008)

Picasso is a male standard who is now 10 months old and not neutered...yet. He does not exhibit any of the "male behavior" you're thinking about. He still squats (and pees on his front leg, uggh!), he's never tried to hump anything, he does not show any dominance, or aggression. He's the easiest puppy I've ever owned too...practically training himself.

I have chosen not to neuter him until he is fully developed...probably around 18 months up to 24. I want to wait until all his growth plates are closed. STudies have showed neutered males grow longer in the bones which can cause problems. I've done much research and for my situation I think waiting is better.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh man...I know how you feel about the peeing on the leg! I wish he'd start lifting his leg so he would cut that out!


----------

